# Native Watercraft Manta Ray 14



## Fish_Fear_Us

Hey, looking for pics of rigged Native Watercraft Manta Ray 14's! I've got a Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro TW rigged with RAM mounts for rod holders, etc. and was thinking of going Scotty on this second kayak. Thanks


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us

61 views today and not one comment. Amazing, thanks guys


----------



## O Shin Rin

Look up Big Finn he has a Native


----------



## BIG FINN

Of all the pics I got none really show the rod holders and such but I will as soon as possible.


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us

Thanks O Shin Rin & Big Finn!

Greg


----------



## VBpierkingmac

I just got rid of one of these had 2 flush mounts behind the seat, a cleat and a recessed mount scotty. Full length anchor trolley, it was pretty simple but it worked. Working on riggin up my new boat now. I did want to mount a scotty on the high piece between the leg wells but didnt get around to it.


----------



## ComeOnFish

*Home Made Rod Holder - more functional*

I don’t have the pictures with Manta Ray 14. But here is a home made rod holder that can be use on any kayaks with the raised center console.

Please don’t say I put I put too much information. Someone may use the information.

I have Ram tubes on my Hobie Adventure. I don’t like them, but I don’t have other alternatives.

I like a fishing kayak with raised center console so I can put a rod holder on the raised center console. The center rod holder does not interfere with paddling and it is very useful especially when I troll because the rod holder is close to me (I can briefly let go the line/adjust the drag setting while paddling) than those installed on the gunwales (too far usually). Here is my home made PVC rod Holder. I think my home made rod holder is the most functional rod holder and you don't have to adjust angles of rod holders while fishing. The first 4 pictures show the stock extension (short) of Scotty. But the last picture shows the 9” extension. And the PVC pipes have been painted red. 

I brought a rechargeable drill for the first two trips so I can (re)set the correct angle of the two side pointing rod holders at the both ends. Rods bend during the trolling, so you may hit the lines or rod (on the side rod holders) with the paddle while trolling. But You can adjust the angles of the side rod holders. Two veritcal rod holder are used when I start trolling or during the trolling. Two side rod holders are use when I drifting with live baits forward or backward. Also I use the side rod holders for trolling. The good thing is that you don't have to adjust the rod holder angles during the trip.

The basic Center rod Holder on the raised center of a kayak:









The parts:
Qty	Desc
1	Tee (3/4”)
2	Cross (1”)
2	90 degree Elbow (3/4”)
2	45 degree Elbow (1”)
2	Reducing Tee (1” 3/4” 1”)

8	Stainless Round Head Screw (6 x ½”)
1	Stainless Hex Cap Screw (5/16-18 2” long)
1	Stainless Hex Nut (5/16-18) - comes with Scotty

Total Cost: $15.00 as of March 06, 2009


I added some extra stuff to hang stuff:









The following Pic shows 4 rods on the center rod holder. I carry two rods max:









I painted it red. This picture shows the Scotty 9" extension. With the longer extension, the rod holder is high enough so I don't kick it with my large boots in winter. 
The pic also show the the optional fish-finder holder (home made):









I think someone can use this rod holder.


O-Shin-Rin, (hope you read this thread)

You will see this rod holder when we fish together at Hot Ditch. You wil be fishing on a Hobie Adventure and I wil be fishing on the small red regular kayak on the piciture above. I did not forget about you. The snow is killing me now. I hope it does not snow next weekend.

Joe


----------



## ruthless

Here is my 2008 MR 14, just got a 2010 that I am rigging out next weekend.


----------



## O Shin Rin

*Nice work Joe*

Man I can't wait Joe I'm going nuts , know you must be .
I had an idea of a rocket launcher for a yak i was thinking of welding will run it pass you when we meet ..... stay safe

jerry


----------



## fishinfanatic

just go to google and image search it. i did it and there are tons of pictures.


----------



## Too Busy

I never took many pics of my MR 14 when I had it. I had it set with a pair of flush mounts behind the seat, 3 more on the milk crate, and a scotty up front.
Anchor trolley down left side. rod holder on right

That's pretty much how I rig anything I paddle.


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us

ComeOnFish (Joe), thanks, great write up and recommendation. Also appreciated the comment about the RAM/Scotty conversion mount.

Anyone use the Mad Dog Dashboard or strap on version? less holes drilled in my plastic boat suits me fine; even after 4200/5200 everything, it's still a hole! LOL

Ruthless (Cory) thanks for the pic and comments; I'm tracking.

See ya'all on the water. FFU


----------



## deano

dude for what you spent on the pvc and all your work you could have got the scotty cross bar with three rod holders and even give you a better look not dising you holders tho it looks pretty nice


----------

